# Sausage Recipes



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

Found an archived website with literally 100's of sausage recipes. It is a non active archived page, so save it, or at least the recipes, hard telling how long it will be available. Hope it comes in handy for you, Enjoy!

http://web.archive.org/web/20010214020112/home.att.net/~g.m.fowler/frame/Sausage1.htm

Radmaximus


----------



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry, the website is having maintainance issues tonight it seems. Sometimes there, sometimes not!

Radmaximus


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Russian sausage be a good one.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of recipes! Great resource - thanks for posting.


----------



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

Glad to Goshengirl, hope you can use them! I will have to try that Russian sausage, OldCoot. I enjoy trying different locals recipes...... Radmaximus


----------

